# When do horseflies appear?



## domane (20 May 2010)

Approximately, please?  I am so allergic to their bites I need to stay indoors as much as possible   Even with daily antihistimines and A/H cream I still get huge itchy raised weals....


----------



## helencharlie (20 May 2010)

Usually any time from late may to early june. However, with the hot weather forecast for this weekend, then they may come out earlier.


----------



## Louby (20 May 2010)

Me too .  I do seem to be getting better though, touching wood.  Last year I was bitten a few times and didnt really react, normally its antibiotics.  
We were talking about the dreaded horseflies today and reckon they will be here soon!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (20 May 2010)

oh god, what a thought!!!  Both me and my horse were deiven mad wth them last year. I got bitten really badly and reacted with big and really attractive lumps!!
I am hoping that the harsh winter has killed off some of the larvae and there aren't so many this year, i am the eternal optimist lol. I hate the little fe**ers, they give me tourettes!! lol 
I am sure they don't come out til beginning of july.
 Apparently, it is only the females that bite, the males don't have the necessary shape of mouth and jsut eat nectar. Just a wee bit of useless information for you there


----------



## Archangel (20 May 2010)

I always think July for horse flies but they seem to get earlier every year.  I bet the cold winter hasn't killed them off and they will be back on force just waiting to land on my leg when I am out riding.  Grrrrr.


----------

